# MOVED: Looking to Give Away Thousands of Free Paperbacks - Thoughts?



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic has been moved to Writers' Cafe.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=245961.0


----------

